# Northern Gems



## Bingo (Jul 9, 2008)

Following on from the reference in the Goths/Metallers thread...

Leeds n Bradford seem to be following the rest of the country's city centres,  turning into a pile of homogenised corporate toss. 

Who's gonna nominate their fave spots in our northern city centres which've managed thus far to resist being flattened/bought out/merged/whatever? 

I'l start off ... Bradford 1in12 Club! 

htttp://www.1in12.com


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 9, 2008)

Hull city centre's gone rather corporate now, but a lot of the main roads just outside it have kept their character and proliferation of small shops.  

Hull also has Spider's.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 9, 2008)

A nice, little family-run ice cream parlour just opened up opposite us at work in Stoke. It also sells paninis and coffee etc, in direct competition with Neros that is on the opposite side from us.

Now, all they need to do is offer a loyalty card


----------



## Bingo (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah worked in Hull a few times, there's a right good vinyl shop on one of them little roads, can't remember the name...


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 9, 2008)

Bingo said:


> Yeah worked in Hull a few times, there's a right good vinyl shop on one of them little roads, can't remember the name...



Disk Discovery, on Spring Bank.  Poky little Aladdin's cave of a shop in a basement.  Is that the one you're thinking of?


----------



## Bingo (Jul 9, 2008)

Sounds like the one!  

Anyone else know of any little record shops still going anywhere?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 9, 2008)

Bingo said:


> Sounds like the one!
> 
> Anyone else know of any little record shops still going anywhere?



There are quite a few in Hull, if you know where to look.  Sadly, Syd Scarborough's and East Coast Records are long gone, but there's a specialist vinyl shop next to the market (on the little street whose name escapes me that runs between the market hall and St Mary's Lowgate) which has some good stuff, a very good vinyl stall on the market itself, Golden Oldies on Cottingham Road is well stocked and run by a nice bloke, and there are a few others dotted about.


----------



## Bingo (Jul 9, 2008)

Pretty much all of them in West Yorks have gone apart from the specialist dancey ones, and even they are slowly thinning!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 9, 2008)

There used to be a great one in Nottingham but I haven't been there for ages so don't know if it's still there.


----------



## boha (Jul 9, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> Hull also has Spider's.



had some great nights there. fell foul of their 'cocktails' a few times. is the Adelphi Club still going ?

i'll nominate the Fighting Cock in Bradford. wooden benches and good beer FTW !!

Bradford Camera Exchange because they keep me supplied with cheap old cameras and they'll stop have a chat with you about them.

was going to nominate Wall of Sound in the Piece Hall in Halifax. used to spend ages rummaging through boxes of albums. except i found out today they've moved to Huddersfield. which is a bonus, because i only work a mile away from there and its near the Head of Steam, which is an ace pub.

also nominate Shipley indoor market, mainly because its a portal into the '70's. and they have a nice sweet shop that has sherbet pips.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 10, 2008)

boha said:


> had some great nights there. fell foul of their 'cocktails' a few times. is the Adelphi Club still going ?



AFAIK yes, it's still going strong.  I've not been in for ages, tbh, but I've had some good nights there in the past.


----------



## obanite (Jul 15, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> There used to be a great one in Nottingham but I haven't been there for ages so don't know if it's still there.



Yeah, which one?

City centre places I like here:

The Turf Tavern (right in the centre )
The Old Angel pub (bit harder to find)
Ye Olde Trip


----------



## Bingo (Jul 16, 2008)

Went to a really old pub called the Bell in Notts last week, very nice!


----------



## moon23 (Jul 31, 2008)

In Leeds there is the Grove Inn all around it large corporations have brought up the land, but the grove has stuck firm as a traditional boozer. Live music every night means it's a geniune space for local culture and a fine collection of real ales to boot


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 31, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> Sadly, Syd Scarborough's and East Coast Records are long gone,





Syd Scarborough's got me into vinyl and used to take most of my dole money. Damn shame.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 31, 2008)

Bingo said:


> Following on from the reference in the Goths/Metallers thread...
> 
> Leeds n Bradford seem to be following the rest of the country's city centres,  turning into a pile of homogenised corporate toss.
> 
> ...




The Scarboro Arms in Leeds is nice (next to the train station) The food is good.


Whitelocks is a nice pub, but just don't try the food!!


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 31, 2008)

Private Storm said:


> Syd Scarborough's got me into vinyl and used to take most of my dole money. Damn shame.



Syd Scarborough's closed down in 2001, IIRC.


----------



## Private Storm (Jul 31, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> Syd Scarborough's closed down in 2001, IIRC.


I keep forgetting. Every time I go back to visit I see it as some clothes shop (or whatever it is) and it breaks my heart all over again.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jul 31, 2008)

The amazing pubs of Sheffield:

The Wellington
The Fat Cat
The Dev Cat
The Kelham Island Tavern
The Hillsborough Hotel
The Brown Bear
The Gardener's Rest
The Riverside
The Bath Hotel
The Cobden View
The Hallamshire House
The Closed Shop

and loads more . . .


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 31, 2008)

Private Storm said:


> I keep forgetting. Every time I go back to visit I see it as some clothes shop (or whatever it is) and it breaks my heart all over again.



Yes, Kingston Jeanery have got it now, after they were turfed out of Prince's Quay.  I forget who had it before them - some discount clothes shop or other, I think.

As someone who's known the city for nearly twenty years, it's really interesting to see how the centre has changed, or in some respects hasn't.  Even St Stephen's hasn't made the profound difference I expected it to.  Even the wonderful Alan's fruiterer and wholefood shop just off Carr Lane is still open, despite the presence of a vast Tesco just over the road.  Much has been lost and still is being, but Hull hasn't become nearly as bland and clone-town as many city centres and I don't think it will.  It's a distinctive, independent-minded place.  That's one reason why I love it.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 31, 2008)

RPM on high bridge street. is it still there?

other geordie gems.
Jesmond Dene
Tynemouth Station and market
Longsands 
The Forth
Newcastle Arts Centre - at the bottom of westgate road, i think that's its name.
The Side


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 31, 2008)

_angel_ said:


> Whitelocks is a nice pub, but just don't try the food!!



I make a point of having a pint in the Whitelocks whenever I go to Leeds.  It really is a superb pub, although I've never tried eating there.  

I spent a happy afternoon in there three years ago waiting for my brother, who was living in Leeds at the time, to finish work, drinking really good draught John Smith's (    ) and reading.  It was great, except that it was about a week after the 7/7 bombs, and the two big bags I had with me kept attracting vaguely suspicious looks...


----------



## InfoBurner (Aug 1, 2008)

Dog and partridge,Trippet lane,Sheffield (with Fagan's and The Grapes just down the round)

No O'neils fake,wanky,toss,this place has been Irish since the 20's,best guiness in Sheffield and great live music


----------



## Bingo (Aug 1, 2008)

Was in whitelocks yesterday seeking refuge from the bucketin rain... quality! Ya get some reet old characters in there, e.g. yesterday a 70 year old james bond lookalike in a white linen suit with cane, and a fookin broad yorkshire accent, class.


----------



## moon23 (Aug 4, 2008)

Whitelocks is good when they have enougth Staff. I rate their steak & ale pie for any meat eaters. Although they don't know how to cook veg. Still rate the Grove slightly higher though.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 4, 2008)

the castle hotel pub on oldham st in manchester

theres a greasy spoon in the indoor market in leeds thats brill. none of the cutlery, plates, mugs match and its run by this old woman. it probably looked exactly the same now as it did 30 years ago. a full english with a massive brew costs about 3 quid as well..made of win


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 4, 2008)

sam/phallocrat said:


> The amazing pubs of Sheffield:
> 
> The Wellington
> The Fat Cat
> ...



You need to take me on a pub crawl, pronto. I've been here a year and I've only been to about three of them.


----------



## baldrick (Aug 4, 2008)

sam/phallocrat said:


> The amazing pubs of Sheffield:
> 
> The Wellington
> The Fat Cat
> ...


and where is the red deer on that list?????


----------



## Refused as fuck (Aug 4, 2008)

johnnymarrsbars said:


> the castle hotel pub on oldham st in manchester


 
I made the mistake of going to the toilet. It was difficult having piss whilst trying not to touch anything.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 4, 2008)

baldrick said:


> and where is the red deer on that list?????



I've been there- that takes me to 4. Still nowhere near enough.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 4, 2008)

King Biscuit Time said:


> You need to take me on a pub crawl, pronto. I've been here a year and I've only been to about three of them.



It's on my list


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 4, 2008)

baldrick said:


> and where is the red deer on that list?????



easy now, I didn't say it was comprehensive


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 5, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I made the mistake of going to the toilet. It was difficult having piss whilst trying not to touch anything.



haha yeah not the cleanest place on earth.

i love the fact that you get wet in there when its raining.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 8, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> Hull city centre's gone rather corporate now, but a lot of the main roads just outside it have kept their character and proliferation of small shops.
> 
> Hull also has Spider's.



Pangalactic gargleblasters.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 8, 2008)

update: the castle hotel is now closed 



(((((old pubs in now trendy gentrified areas)))))


----------



## boha (Aug 8, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:


> Pangalactic gargleblasters.



evil, evil drink 
was there an actual recipe for that thing, or was it just a mixture of whatever was nearest to the person serving you ?

i always liked that chocolate milk type one.


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 11, 2008)

boha said:


> evil, evil drink
> was there an actual recipe for that thing, or was it just a mixture of whatever was nearest to the person serving you ?



AFAIK the cocktails menu is available on the Spiders website.  I would look, but I'm not really sure I want to know...  

Tbh I went off Spiders a few years ago.  It was making me feel old in comparison to all the legless sixteen year olds.  Still a top night out, though.


----------



## Herbert Read (Aug 12, 2008)

the Grove pub leeds canal dockers pub still going amongst the yuppy flats


----------



## trevhagl (Aug 12, 2008)

mrkikiet said:


> RPM on high bridge street. is it still there?
> 
> other geordie gems.
> Jesmond Dene
> ...



Aye RPM is still there but by the looks of things not for much longer, it was like a morgue when i was in there the other week - i heard that the charvers that smoke outside the Lane scare the students off, and as most of the music RPM cater for is for students then....

GEMS-

Raffertys /pub in Pink Lane
Beatdown Recs (in old pet sounds building)
Grainger market bookshop


----------

